# My latest kitchen cabinet job



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just finished up my latest cabinet job. It turned out great, and the homeowner is thrilled. The ultimate goal is to redo the counters, add a back splash and get stainless steel appliances, but the cabinets are a great first step.

Finish coat sprayed with Benjamin Moore Advance - 

Before:














After:



































Jenny


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great, we are spraying Advance next week with our AAA.


----------



## A&S Painting (Oct 19, 2014)

What did you prime the cabinets with?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

that looks about near perfect
did you spray just the doors or everything?

also what rig?


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Phinnster said:


> that looks about near perfect
> did you spray just the doors or everything?
> 
> also what rig?


Sprayed the doors, brushed the frames. Used my Titan hvlp to spray, and a Fox brush/mohair roller for the frames.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pics! I especially like the one of the drawers from top view, nice aesthetic. What primer?


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Damon T said:


> Great pics! I especially like the one of the drawers from top view, nice aesthetic. What primer?


I primed with Cover Stain.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

looks good.


----------

